# Replacement Part - What is it Called



## Ada01 (Dec 15, 2011)

I am looking for a replacement part, for a light, I know they exist, I have seen them before, but when I search for them, I get places that are selling them as final products.

I am looking for the galvanized "cage and glass" part that is in the picture here:

http://www.dogdishlights.com/index.cfm/fa/items.main/parentcat/23771/subcatid/0/id/426277

The glass needs to be clear.

Thanks


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The cage and glass are commonly used with wall fixtures in walk-in refrigerators and freezers in restaurants and hotels, laboratory environments, locker rooms in athletic stadiums and schools. They may be classed also as "explosion-proof" fixtures. I would think any "industrial" lighting supply company would have them. Maybe even Grainger would stock them.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The company I work for uses these in dusty area, paper making lint to be specific. We order them from a local "Lowes Electrical Supply" house, not to be confuse with Lowe's Builders Supply. They appear to be the same as the picture. I do know that we order _only_ the cage and glass parts as at times scissor lifts seem to hit them and the operator has no clue as to how this happened. :whistling2:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Here ya go....

My guess is yer 1st task is to ID the Oem of the fixture...


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Ah-ha! I thought so.


----------

